# has anyone seen E.T.?



## whoo (Dec 28, 2012)

aka E motha fuckin T (on the right)


----------



## dprogram (Dec 28, 2012)

Which one? The dog or the Human? Neither of which I have seen btw


----------



## whoo (Dec 30, 2012)

the human, shes from seattle..


----------

